
Can We Fix Daylight-Saving Time for Good? - jdblair
https://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/can-we-fix-daylight-saving-time-for-good
======
DrScump

      At exactly 2:01 A.M. on the second Sunday in March
    

There _is no_ 2:01AM, to be pedantic -- it goes from 1:59:59 directly to
3:00:00.

